# Maybe your not hunting the right spot



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The Buck Stops Here

Wed Nov 17, 8:47 AM ET Oddly Enough - Reuters

CHICAGO (Reuters) - A deer found its way into a terminal at Chicago's O'Hare International Airport on Tuesday but was captured safely near a baggage claim area, officials said.

The young buck apparently entered through an automatic freight door leading to the unsecured lower level of Terminal Two. It may have been injured elsewhere on the grounds and was seeking shelter, according to Annette Martinez, spokeswoman for the Chicago Department of Aviation.

She said animal control officers were able to corner the animal and sedate him in an area where there were no passengers before taking him away to examine him.

O'Hare, the country's busiest airport in terms of air traffic, is located near large open grounds and forested areas.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

At one time the worst county in the US for deer-vehicle collissions was Cook Couty, IL. The same county that encompasses Chicago and O'Hare airport. There are so many forest preserves around Chicago you wouldn't believe it. They were trying to open up bow hunting there when I was in school there but I do not know if it happened or not. Either way that herd neede to be thinned out!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a friend that hunts that area and kills some whopper


----------

